# Hyatt waiver release when buying resale



## cphelps (Aug 17, 2007)

I am buying a timeshare for the first time.  It is a Hyatt property in Key West, FL.  The timeshare week is platinum with 2000 annual points.  I was told today by someone in the business that Hyatt will not let the sale go through because the seller is selling it too cheaply.  Does Hyatt step in and buy back timeshares to keep owners from selling too inexpensively?  Does anyone know what the Hyatt minimum is for a Platinum week (6) in Key West?  I would hate to lose a great timeshare over being a few hundred dollars short.

Please help out a newby!
cphelps


----------



## steve1000 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't know for sure - which resort in Key West are you buying? It may make a difference. My guess is that Hyatt may exercise if less than 14k - and maybe higher for Sunset Harbor. Again, that's just my guess.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 18, 2007)

cphelps said:


> I am buying a timeshare for the first time.  It is a Hyatt property in Key West, FL.  The timeshare week is platinum with 2000 annual points.  I was told today by someone in the business that Hyatt will not let the sale go through because the seller is selling it too cheaply.  Does Hyatt step in and buy back timeshares to keep owners from selling too inexpensively?  Does anyone know what the Hyatt minimum is for a Platinum week (6) in Key West?  I would hate to lose a great timeshare over being a few hundred dollars short.
> 
> Please help out a newby!
> cphelps



In what price range are you buying at 2000 point week? Are you buying through a broker or directly from the seller? Send me a PM


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 19, 2007)

My understanding is that Hyatt does use ROFR for any TS which it thinks is selling too low. $14,000 for a 2000 pt Key West may be too low and Hyatt may buy it. A few hundred dollars may not be enough to change their minds.  But I don't think there is any way for anyone to predict.

Sorry


----------



## cphelps (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> My understanding is that Hyatt does use ROFR for any TS which it thinks is selling too low. $14,000 for a 2000 pt Key West may be too low and Hyatt may buy it. A few hundred dollars may not be enough to change their minds.  But I don't think there is any way for anyone to predict.
> 
> Sorry




Bill 

Do you own a Hyatt? If the price is low low low Hyatt is buying back no questions asked the seller gets their money and the buyer get left out in the cold having to find another deal.

Bob


----------

